# "popping" in the front end? HELP !!



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

I have a popping coming from the front end of my truck (Ford 2000 F-350), i can feel it under my left foot, it happens sometimes when the plow is off, but it is real bad when the plow is on, Usually when i hit a pot hole or go in and out of a gutter of the driveway any suggestions????


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

look for a loose shock, u-joints, tie-rods.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

> Usually when i hit a pot hole or go in and out of a gutter of the driveway any suggestions????


Don't hit pot holes or the gutter..  stay away from the beer... But really do you hear the noise when braking?


----------



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

nope, only when in gutters


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

These trucks are notorious for going thru ball joints!!! personally I would start there. I am on the 2nd replacement set on mine!:redbounce :yow!:


----------



## ProfessionalTou (Jul 14, 2004)

I'd check the ball joints. Jack up the front of the truck so the tires are off the ground.Try to move the tire side to side,and up and down.To see if you have play in them or the tie rods.Might have to use a big pry bar.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Also be sure to check the sway bar to frame bushing. It will cause the same type noise if it is worn.


----------



## Jray3369 (Nov 13, 2005)

I have it on my 96 350 as well. So your not alone. On another site there are a ton of guys with it. It could be bushings in the leafs. I haven’t look for it too hard, haven’t had time. I went through all my steering components and there new so im not going to loose control over it. Jordan


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I had a bad outer tie rod that was making this noise also check to see if the leafs have twisted out of alingment.

Is it only making th noise in 4 wheel drive with or with out the hubs locked?


----------



## Jray3369 (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine is all the time, i replaced all my tie rods and arms. so the problem may be ball joints or leafs here. But the original poster can still check.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

ball joints are real notorious as well as the front hub bearing assemblies!!!! have replaced many of them. lastly is the spring bushings


----------



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

i replaced both upper and lower ball joints in the fall, so ill check everything you guys said thanks


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

swaybar link ends or balljoints


john


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Does the f350 have a full axle or the independent axle the independent axle have radius arm bushing that sound like ball joints. I don't know if the bigger trucks have the radius arms.


----------



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

it is a straight beam front end


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I would check the drag link and brackets, as well as the spring bushings since you did the ball joints already. My 2000 F350 needs a drag link bushing real bad. Another odd possibility is the front cab mounts right under where your feet are when sitting, they are known to work loose. They also make a popping noise when they are loose. The drag link makes a more solid sounding clunk.


----------

